# building a point to point layout



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I just about got everything down from the old layout and getting ready to start again. I only got 2 days a week free to work on the layout. Most of the layout will have to wait until tax refunds come out. I have most of the frames done still need plywood for the top. I am going to reuses the buildings from the module that got messed up and some of the plans as well. I am going to start in the yard area with buildings and get other supplies when I can. 
Yard design








Things to build so far
roundhouse
water tower
coal tower 
fuel spot
switching tower
buildings for the back ground 

Today I am going to be working on the drawings for the roundhouse, Friday I will start building the roundhouse if everything goes to plan.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

The area were the turn table will go 









I got the drawing done for the roundhouse and got started on the first wall. 








A close up on the windows.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

A little more done today I cut the track to length for the stalls, plus I put the curve track towards the yard in place with pins. I have to get roadbed for this layout since I am using the turntable. I need to figure out the angles and back wall size plus how many stalls could fit. 








A little trick I have been using for the curves I cut pink foam in the radius for my curve tracks and shape the track around it. 








This is the part of the turntable that is broken. The pin that came up to the turn wheel is broken off. Is there a way to fix or get around it so I don't have to buy another turntable? It is several years old and been in a box for years so if I need to buy a new I will.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

michele, sorry to here about last layout damages. but the new plan looks good and, as usual, your buildings are realistic. i've followed some of your building posts, and u do nice work.:appl:
you'll have to pick a spot on layout to have a cat chased up tree.:laugh:

post what kind of turntable. someone might have parts.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

thank you. The turn table is atlas about 10 years old. I seen a motor for it but not sure if it needs that stem for the motor. 

I got a little more done. I am not planing on making all the stalls like that just the ones near the windows. The next one will be solid wall with doorways. After that just solid walls for roof supports.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I was almost late for work this morning because of doing work on the roundhouse. 2 more walls and the first stall will be ready for it's roof.


----------



## morland (Sep 25, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, what computer program did you use to draw your layout in?

Thanks,
Trever


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

michelle said:


> I was almost late for work this morning because of doing work on the roundhouse.
> 
> that work can get in the way of RRing
> michele, roundhouse looking good.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

thanks.
I used anyrail for the track plan. To get into picture form I had to click file export as picture. Then I opened it in paint to black out where there is no bench work. 

without work there is no money for the railroad for work to get in the way of. I tried to retire and just have the layout it did not work out very well. Tomorrow I am off from work and the kids will be at school, I get the house to myself once my husband leaves for his job.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

update on roundhouse.
























I am glad I decided to paint as I go with each stall. painting all the stalls glued together will be a nightmare. I had two together before painting and that was hard to hold steady.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

Still making progress slowly on the roundhouse. I got a total of 4 stalls all most done just needs a roof on one of them. I thought all the stalls would be the same size for everything but I was wrong. Had to trim one of the small walls to get it in place just a little off the sides. I need batteries for the camera so pictures will have to wait.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Are you talking about where my arrow is that is broken?
Do you have a motor or is that a hand crank? 
I would think that you could epoxy some kind of new pin in place? That piece screws off right? The pin only holds the wheel on? Drill it out and add a new pin, there must be some thing the same size to glue in it's place. I wonder if you could drill it out and add a bolt coming up?
Heck try something as you can't wreck it anymore. I searched for parts and couldn't find any. Worst thing you would have to do is buy a new one like you said.

By the way Atlas list a new motor setup for $35 bucks.
Fifer (a member here) list the same thing for $22 bucks.

http://fiferhobbysu770.corecommerce.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=11722

I just noticed that it is listed as a motor for a manual turntable. I guess these will make your crank turn table into a motor driven turntable. Maybe what you get here will replace your broken part piece. I never fooled with a N scale turntable, Mike (Fifer above link) should know if this would take the place of your broken piece and at the same time you will then have a motorized turntable.


The round house is looking good.
Curious as to why you have walls inside on the ones you added?
I guess it was easier to build? Most roundhouses are all open inside.
But it still looks great. :smilie_daumenpos:

Maybe cut some doors in side so the workers can get to other parts of the building? 
Or once you get it together turn it over and cut the whole wall out so there is only a fraction of it left just to give the rest support? Then add some big timber beams instead. A lot of old roundhouses had the massive timber beams inside holding the structure up. 

That is one of the reasons I am drawn to the old roundhouses & buildings, it is the big old massive timber used more then the building itself. :smokin::thumbsup:


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

thank you ed. I think the motor will work. I took the top off and can turn the table with the gear that is there. About the doors in the walls I spent a long time making one of them support beams for the roundhouse and when I put it in I could not see it.
earlier picture








I figured why waist the time to make them. I still have to paint the inside brown then the white walls will disappear.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

Just placed an order for roadbed and more styrene sticks. I am going to get started on the layout. Tomorrow I have plans for the plywood and pink foam for the yard area weather permitting. I am going to start with 30 pieces of roadbed and the track that I have already.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I am not sure what I did wrong with the roundhouse but as I added more stalls they did not line up with the tracks from the turn table. I have all ten built just have to paint and finish the roofs but they do not line up. I can put three then skip a track and put three more. 

I am going to try again to get the plywood it poured the one day the help I needed was off from work.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

michelle; 
could be that your angle is not enough. get some one to measure a kit round and tell you the measurements of the front and back.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If possible can you move the roundhouse away from the turntable any?
That would space out the rail some.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I did mess up on the angle four stalls fit with slight changes to were the track goes but the engines can still get in and out. No mater how far back I pull the stalls the tracks will not line up with all of them. I am going to take off the front and back walls use them for something else. I am going to wait to build the roundhouse until I have the turn table installed with all the tracks glued down to get better measurements for the front and back walls. I might be able to keep the back walls and just change the front walls. 

I did get the order in yesterday but still do not have plywood for the base and I have work today.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i think you will find the you'll keep the front walls. the back ones are the trouble.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I am afraid you are right about the walls.

I finally got plywood and pink foam to work on. I am going to start with the cork for the track then go back to the roundhouse. Now I just need the time to work on the layout.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

Instead of having a yard once the engine leaves the roundhouse and heads to the first industrial area with 4 industries to service.


----------



## michelle (May 12, 2013)

I finally got around to taking pictures of the layout. The only track that is down is around the turntable, but the cork is down for the rest. Sorry the pictures are not that good there is no light back in the train rooms yet. I have a walk around lamp that I move into the area that I am working on. I want to get this 16' section done by Christmas.


----------

